# It Seems Like Almost Everybody Out There Hates Me For Something But I Don't Know What It Is



## Seeker2013 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have always have a hard time fitting in with people. 
Even in school days, and in college days people would feel annoyed by me often , but i didn't knew what it was.
Now in work place, people often dislike me than like me and I don't know what it is .

Why can't they atleast tell me stinking traits of my personality just so I can develop them , but bullying in canteen during lunch time in front of 20 odd people thinking that that would teach me the lesson isn't helping !
or  perhaps thats not their intention at all . Perhaps they just dislike me and don't care if their attitudes break me 

*So what is it that is wrong with  me that people dislike about ?  *


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Maybe it's:

-They sense your lower confidence
-You need to work on becoming a more intestine individual (develop hobbies, read/share information)
-They're close-minded mean people, that you don't want to be friends with anyway. 

Keep your chin up. You're clearly an articulate, intelligent person. *Don't forget to look around and recognize a lot of people have less than you, and don't fear taking a step to help them. It might distance you from your own troubles (which may not be bad.)


----------



## Seeker2013 (Jun 4, 2016)

Navdeep88 said:


> Maybe it's:
> 
> -They sense your lower confidence
> -You need to work on becoming a more intestine individual (develop hobbies, read/share information)
> ...


and it would help me make new friends


----------



## broken (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm not sure exactly what you are looking for here so I can only assist this way.

When I am at a place with people, workplace, community event, celebration of some sort I talk to people ...... by asking them questions about themselves. 

Our favorite topic is ourselves.

I ask them about them. Then I keep that ball rolling. Each chance I get I turn the conversation back to them. Their work, their kids, what they like, their interests. It isn't fake I truly want to know. Maybe they are interested in something I might enjoy also. Who knows?

But, don't look for people to inquire about you. We're too busy thinking about "me". 

Lastly, maybe a smile once in a bit would help.

Again, I'm not certain of your situation. I hope that if this is applicable for you that you give it go for at least one month and then see if the change you experience in others did, in fact, start within you.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jun 4, 2016)

Seeker2013 said:


> I have always have a hard time fitting in with people.
> Even in school days, and in college days people would feel annoyed by me often , but i didn't knew what it was.
> Now in work place, people often dislike me than like me and I don't know what it is .
> 
> ...


You have realized that there is something wrong with you; that itself is a great achievement. There is no harm to take advice from your parents or near and dear ones who are in your contact. May be a psychologist may help. Unless someone observes your behavior  closely no one else can tell you what is wrong with you, it will be only a mere guess.


----------



## Sikhilove (Jun 4, 2016)

Seeker2013 said:


> I have always have a hard time fitting in with people.
> Even in school days, and in college days people would feel annoyed by me often , but i didn't knew what it was.
> Now in work place, people often dislike me than like me and I don't know what it is .
> 
> ...



Get rid of your ego, accept yourself as sh*t and that's it. Get stronger, try not to set yourself up to be bullied, make yourself a person who bullying can not affect and it will shine through, if people realise that it won't affect you, they will likely stop trying.

But above all, put your head on the ground. Focus on your own life, better yourself, and live and enjoy your own life instead of worrying about other peoples rubbish.

Remeber that we practice Unconditional Love as All is Him. So try smiling every so often and being nice to even someone you don't get along with- try and get along with them as that's part of sikhi, accepting All as His will, bullies are just people who are less evolved, they are primitive, so accept that and keep moving with your own life.

Not everyone hates you, I don't so relax, i'm sure you will find people you are compatible with who will get along with you, and if not, then it's fine aswell, just relax.

I went through something similar and realised it was just my own ego, if someone slanders you, just keep your head on the ground and accept yourself as Nothing- and nothing will stick to you. Trust in yourself and have faith in yourself, you don't need the approval of others, that's not trusting in Him, you need to discover yourself and approve of yourself- you are Truth and Truth is Him, so you are fine.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jun 5, 2016)

broken said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you are looking for here so I can only assist this way.
> 
> When I am at a place with people, workplace, community event, celebration of some sort I talk to people ...... by asking them questions about themselves.
> 
> ...



I agree with this. A person has to LEARN to not take things as personally or it's just a process of growing up. Particularly in our culture, there's such a focus on relationships, but in Western culture (and there have been a few trends through different generations... Ie, baby boomers, millennials etc). There's MANY differences between the generations and how they relate to each other. 

THIS is one of the most popular books about relationships: 
I have yet to read it, but I 've heard about it's popularity and how it was such a landmark piece of literature and how people learned to relate to each other in big cities, after they had moved out of their small towns (ie, pind, where not a lot changes..) and could no longer rely on long standing family/community relationships. I think reading it will reveal a lot about how other people approach us as well.


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 8, 2016)

The problem is among men they search for weird guys and they make bunny of them. They become their laughing stock.My brother is expert in making people his bunny and laugh among, but he makes sure that he don't go overboard like making fun of religion and caste , but I guess not all are like this


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 9, 2016)

whats a bunny?


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 9, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> whats a bunny?



On whom you crack jokes laugh etc


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 9, 2016)

how does the bunny feel about this?


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jun 9, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> how does the bunny feel about this?


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 10, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> how does the bunny feel about this?




Do you think anybody like to become laughing stock ?


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 10, 2016)

Some time ago, I decided that the opinions of others regarding how I dress, what car I drive, what I look like, what I talk about, was pretty meaningless, I also noted that people, on whole, needed to belong, and there was nothing worse for some than not belonging, its a bit like the current state of Sikhism to be honest, be on the outside, do your own thing, validate yourself through yourself and your actions, your thoughts, reject whatever political or social atmosphere is current, or follow the pack. 

 For instance, let us talk about bottoms, currently, big bottoms are, in a woman, a sign of attractiveness, whereas go back 30 years, and it was a sign of a fat bottom, how things have changed, who changed them?  beards are suddenly in, big long bushy beards, its hard to be current without losing yourself it seems, 

so you have all these people, all playing the game, all trying to belong, all petrified that they will fall short, all grateful beyond belief when they finally get to join those in the social know, all terrified that they are not driving the right car, living in the right house, mixing with the right people,

I think I would rather people laughed at me, pointed at me, and avoided me, then be scared of not belonging to something that has no firm foundation or reason.,

Any society that spawns scores of insecure, weak minded, bullying, sexist, racist and self absorbed people is in itself the laughing stock, one day those bunnies will rise my friend.


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 10, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> Some time ago, I decided that the opinions of others regarding how I dress, what car I drive, what I look like, what I talk about, was pretty meaningless, I also noted that people, on whole, needed to belong, and there was nothing worse for some than not belonging, its a bit like the current state of Sikhism to be honest, be on the outside, do your own thing, validate yourself through yourself and your actions, your thoughts, reject whatever political or social atmosphere is current, or follow the pack.
> 
> For instance, let us talk about bottoms, currently, big bottoms are, in a woman, a sign of attractiveness, whereas go back 30 years, and it was a sign of a fat bottom, how things have changed, who changed them?  beards are suddenly in, big long bushy beards, its hard to be current without losing yourself it seems,
> 
> ...


Online world is exactly the opposite of what real world is , people just talk good , no rich poor , caste etc real world is not like this .Even the guys that are shy or don't speak much will like to joke or make fun if they get chance .

let me tell you a minor incident. One of my cousin is quite shy and don't speak much. His real sisters , my cousins told me that he never dance in any party.Two years ago I was in assam with all my maternal cousins , my health was terrible and on the above that me and my brother have to go to lodge in neighbourhood at night and that too by stairs , I went from my mama's house  to three storey down only to find that all doors are locked So again I have to go back to my mama's gouse three floor up with stairs and I was suffering terribly. I asked my cousin to get keys , but instead of that he started Joking , of no keys , I asked him again and again and the he said go to roof and climb, my brothers realised my condition and got the keys.

Now the question how come a guy who is shy don't speak much suddenly became one who started cracking jokes? Because he saw a weak cousin in front of him who was even unable to answer , but in front of other strong men and women he don't see that chance. This is life my friend you see a weak guy you crack jokes laugh etc etc , but suddenly a stronger guy and he suddenly over power you. And by strong I don't mean physical strength , its all about your personality


----------



## Sikhilove (Jun 11, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> Some time ago, I decided that the opinions of others regarding how I dress, what car I drive, what I look like, what I talk about, was pretty meaningless, I also noted that people, on whole, needed to belong, and there was nothing worse for some than not belonging, its a bit like the current state of Sikhism to be honest, be on the outside, do your own thing, validate yourself through yourself and your actions, your thoughts, reject whatever political or social atmosphere is current, or follow the pack.
> 
> For instance, let us talk about bottoms, currently, big bottoms are, in a woman, a sign of attractiveness, whereas go back 30 years, and it was a sign of a fat bottom, how things have changed, who changed them?  beards are suddenly in, big long bushy beards, its hard to be current without losing yourself it seems,
> 
> ...



On the same note, there is nothing wrong with being fashionable according to current trends, driving a nice car etc. Gurbani says remain pure within- that is the main focus. You know there are people wearing the full Amritdhari dress who do not even attempt to quieten the 5 thieves.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 12, 2016)

Sikhilove said:


> On the same note, there is nothing wrong with being fashionable according to current trends, driving a nice car etc. Gurbani says remain pure within- that is the main focus. You know there are people wearing the full Amritdhari dress who do not even attempt to quieten the 5 thieves.



Why do people follow fashion, why is it so important to drive the latest mercedes benz? You say there is nothing wrong in this, but why do people bother? for the self? You could put me in a brand new s class with expensive clothes, it still would not change the way I feel, about myself, about life, and if it did, I think that would be worse, because those feelings would only be present because in my mind, I was better than anyone else. Why else would anyone make such great pains to have the latest anything unless others were present to witness? This is called ego and pride, and Gurbani does not validate such. 

If one were pure within, I do not think one would give one iota about fashion trends, gold, cars, houses, and the need to impress on others how rich and powerful they are. A pure person, in my mind, would certainly gain no pleasure from such, 

Yes, there are many people wearing the full Amritdhari dress who do not even attempt to quieten the 5 thieves, why should they? Their bana is enough for their commitment, and it also gives them the right to lecture others! 

brilliant!


----------



## Sikhilove (Jun 13, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> Why do people follow fashion, why is it so important to drive the latest mercedes benz? You say there is nothing wrong in this, but why do people bother? for the self? You could put me in a brand new s class with expensive clothes, it still would not change the way I feel, about myself, about life, and if it did, I think that would be worse, because those feelings would only be present because in my mind, I was better than anyone else. Why else would anyone make such great pains to have the latest anything unless others were present to witness? This is called ego and pride, and Gurbani does not validate such.
> 
> If one were pure within, I do not think one would give one iota about fashion trends, gold, cars, houses, and the need to impress on others how rich and powerful they are. A pure person, in my mind, would certainly gain no pleasure from such,
> 
> ...




Lol, you do realise that for many, wearing amritdhari has become nothing more than fashion. 

If you remain lowest of the low whilst having the merc, expensive clothing etc, then good, you haven't fallen for mayas illusory bullsh*t nd you know you've stayed pure. 

Giving dasvand is part of Sikhi, so working hard and making money isn't a bad thing.Presentation these days can be a part of doing this, dressing up for an interview or wearing nice clothes for a work night out networking etc is fine, God never said live in the mountains as a hermit.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 14, 2016)

Sikhilove said:


> If you remain lowest of the low whilst having the merc, expensive clothing etc, then good, you haven't fallen for mayas illusory bullsh*t nd you know you've stayed pure.



nope that does not work, if you remain the lowest of the low, you find different things to achieve and aspire, you cannot drive a £80,000 S class and wear a £20,000 rolex and maintain you haven't fallen for mayas illusory bs any more than you can attend orgies and maintain that you are free of the thieves.


----------



## Seeker2013 (Jun 14, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> nope that does not work, if you remain the lowest of the low, you find different things to achieve and aspire, you cannot drive a £80,000 S class and wear a £20,000 rolex and maintain you haven't fallen for mayas illusory bs any more than you can attend orgies and maintain that you are free of the thieves.



I think the key word is "attachment" (moh, one of the five thieves in us that rob us of our spiritual real side)
Having and driving a mercede is fine , but being totally ok and realizing it was god's mercedes who lent u that for a while and took it away. This attitude is of spiritual person.

Like the lotus that lives in mud but still unblemished by it . The mud doesn't touch lotus even though lotus spends it life in mud.
Same way a spiritual person lives in world , but remains unaffected by ups and downs of it .

That sort of mental state must be a blessing in itself.

That sort of mental state is what enabled historical sikhs to sit calmly in a cauldron of boiling water, split into two with a saw, and many other tortures. The mind was at peace.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 15, 2016)

Seeker2013 said:


> I think the key word is "attachment" (moh, one of the five thieves in us that rob us of our spiritual real side)
> Having and driving a mercede is fine , but being totally ok and realizing it was god's mercedes who lent u that for a while and took it away. This attitude is of spiritual person.
> 
> Like the lotus that lives in mud but still unblemished by it . The mud doesn't touch lotus even though lotus spends it life in mud.
> ...



I  never understood the fascinations of the babas with high end german cars, I suppose if they see it as gods high end german car, however, something confuses me, I have no ruck with wealth or being affluent, but there is a difference between being wealthy, and feeling the need to show off your wealth. I know some truly wealthy people who would not be seen dead in a mercedes, they see it as crass, they end up sending money to pingla ghars instead, only, no one knows, and here is the crux, if no one knows, how can anyone be impressed? There is only one reason why anyone would wear an expensive suit, or drive an expensive car, and that is to impress others, to some, this sort of orgasmic happiness cannot be described,

If your going to be unaffected by driving an £75,000 car, why bother spending £75,000 on it?


----------



## Seeker2013 (Jun 15, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> I  never understood the fascinations of the babas with high end german cars, I suppose if they see it as gods high end german car, however, something confuses me, I have no ruck with wealth or being affluent, but there is a difference between being wealthy, and feeling the need to show off your wealth. I know some truly wealthy people who would not be seen dead in a mercedes, they see it as crass, they end up sending money to pingla ghars instead, only, no one knows, and here is the crux, if no one knows, how can anyone be impressed? There is only one reason why anyone would wear an expensive suit, or drive an expensive car, and that is to impress others, to some, this sort of orgasmic happiness cannot be described,
> 
> If your going to be unaffected by driving an £75,000 car, why bother spending £75,000 on it?



I see you have a strong point there !
And the ones who sent anonymously to pingalwadas know that that even if no one sees their act of compassion, god still does !
and god's reward is much more than 10 seconds of wow from people's mouth .
Let no one know. Don't put your name in a marble slab . God knows and remember he never falters on his word.
His word is

"So keo bisre je ghaal na bhaane. So keo bisre je kia jaane" - lines from Sri Sukhmani sahib
meaning "Why forget the lord who never lets your efforts go waste? why forget the lord who acknowledges all that you do"

I am damn sure this babeys giggle at the foolishness of such millionaires


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 15, 2016)

Seeker2013 said:


> And the ones who sent anonymously to pingalwadas know that that even if no one sees their act of compassion, god still does !
> and god's reward is much more than 10 seconds of wow from people's mouth .
> Let no one know. Don't put your name in a marble slab . God knows and remember he never falters on his word.



Let me tell you my take on it, God does not care, and God does not reward what to God is a minimum level of conduct, God expects it rather than rewards it.The true holy are utterly anonymous.


----------



## Sikhilove (Jun 15, 2016)

Seeker2013 said:


> I think the key word is "attachment" (moh, one of the five thieves in us that rob us of our spiritual real side)
> Having and driving a mercede is fine , but being totally ok and realizing it was god's mercedes who lent u that for a while and took it away. This attitude is of spiritual person.
> 
> Like the lotus that lives in mud but still unblemished by it . The mud doesn't touch lotus even though lotus spends it life in mud.
> ...



Perfectly said


----------



## davinderdhanjal (Apr 23, 2017)

I have no solution to the problem but sympathise.

  The issue is very subjective and I feel to make it objective - we need guidance of the Gurus.
If we feel disliked or feel guilty - it is not easy to get out of that state.
  There are ways in other religions where one can 'confess' and be pardoned, or meditate, or visit a counselor or even a psychiartist. 
   However it does does not change the views of others about you.
   I struggle with the fact that 'nothing is in your control - it is Lord's Will' which I believe is true - however there may be a way out of the situation other than grinding oneself into the ground.
   Does this happen because of karma (something that we did in our previous life) or because we have blown the chance to recover ourselves in this life?
   I have not seen any teachings on the subject in the SGGS or sakhis which may shed light.
   The process of getting out of 'being disliked' or 'depression' or 'guilt' seems ailien to Sikhi?
   To become all white and clean is not simple or quick process with peer pressures, society and the enviornment - time does help but we collect a lot of enemies on the way.
   One cannot isolate oneself - that will only worsen the problem.
   May be the enlightened can suggest what the Gurus would have suggested to their congregation of the time?


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Apr 23, 2017)

I realized long ago that nobody and I mean nobody out there is liked by everyone!!!!! And nobody is disliked by everyone either! 

At work in the military I had this one girl who hated me and I never figured out why but it led to years of harassment. I figured out later that she had done worse on her qualification walk through a than I did (I passed everything first time and without any errors while she had failed one initially). So she saw me as a threat. We were the same trade and females were only just allowed to qualify for this service so prior to me, she was the only female in her trade before and then I came along... she was no longer the focus of attention. But I never figured this out until way later. We are both retired now and it hardly matters. Her hatred of me is a reflection of her and not me. Instead of developing a friendship as few of the only females on board she decided to take every opportunity to harass me to try to get me to leave. Her loss... But I don't dwell on it. She seemed the type that thrived off the attention of all the guys we worked with. 

So I guess what I am saying is if someone doesn't like you then ignore them and surround yourself with people that do like you. Make an effort like someone said. Be the first to introduce yourself and say hello. Many times people think the quiet person hiding in the corner has something wrong and doesn't want to be bothered so just try to be friendly to everyone and things will be fine!


----------



## sukhsingh (Apr 24, 2017)

Seeking comfort in anothers 'embrace' is perfectly normal. We all look for validation.. 

The question is why do we need anothers validation? Before accepting the truth into our hearts we have to accept that validation is just another form of feeding our egos.. 

Just to be clear I am a seeker of validation


----------



## sukhsingh (Apr 25, 2017)

Nihang Singhs employ a 'ault' boli, where everything is turned on it's head.. Much like the aghori sadhus who cuss and swear live amongst sewe, they take to the extreme of what shedding ego is.. Turning all social norms on their heads.. I would in my humble opinion say don't worry about it.. You clearly have your path and regardless of what anyone says or how we may advise you I'm guessing you you will 'rage'  forever... Isn't such a bad thing I reckon?


----------



## davinderdhanjal (Apr 25, 2017)

I approach the issue from the Sikhi viewpoint to understand Bani - the way it helps its believers.
I happen to upset people easily sometimes by accident and others being ignorant of their situation.
So I went to the doctor and asked him to arrange a meeting for me with a Psychiatrist.
He showed me a picture on his wall with a human head and a dog's head at seaside.
Human had  - brain full of cars, buildings, machines the lot - the dog had a clear horizon line separating the sea from the sky - and told me to be the dog!
He said - Psychiatrist cannot help and that if anything a counceller may be a better bet. Along with a book based on Bhuddist princilples that may help to resolve the problems.
(Also Christanity has ways of looking after the needy where they expect you to fall in with them but it helps people ignored by all else - similarly Islam also helps but one must become a Muslim)

If Buddism has teachings which may help (I do believe they help) then a more focussed source like Sikhi may have even more potent help or guidance. For example we learn very humane information with helping the weak and generally being good. One must feel good in oneself to get up on the pedestal.
Gurus have rightly suggested that Sangat is very important part of Gurus' teachings and I believe that (I consider SPN to be Sangat also) - however when one goes to Gurdwara and one sees new people - we say Sat Siri Akal - the response usually is complete blank as though the person thinks - 'do I know you?' - that cannot be the Sangat Gurus had in mind.

Sikhi is a teaching that makes one self reliant - that is pefect and so it should be however check out the approach - you are unsure - possibly considered weak - looking for help and Sangat response as above - the step up to self reliance could be too high and possibly blind of guidance.

I invite the knowledgeables to set the pointer towards the self reliance needed to be a Sikh and help others out of the deep well.
The correct guidance may bring different branches of Sikhi closer too.


----------



## sukhsingh (May 30, 2017)

davinderdhanjal said:


> I approach the issue from the Sikhi viewpoint to understand Bani - the way it helps its believers.
> I happen to upset people easily sometimes by accident and others being ignorant of their situation.
> So I went to the doctor and asked him to arrange a meeting for me with a Psychiatrist.
> He showed me a picture on his wall with a human head and a dog's head at seaside.
> ...


I fully agree I think that all spiritual text and philosophies have and do  grapple with the same ideas.. A attempt to make sense of existence and understand the nature of our being.. In my opinion bani is the most beautiful and perfect expression of this.. Unlike abrahamic religions it is not prescriptive by explicitly laying down laws rather it approaches the search for truth in a totally unique way.. It rather implicitly uncovers contradictions in immoral behavior.. Moreover by stating that it is the word of Nanak rather than divine revelation in the abrahamic sense that bani it means that the reader and listener and community don't get bogged down in legalistic, dogmatism.. Rather a Sikh (and by that I mean anyone who engages with khoj)  is forced to go beyond lazy top down preaching.. The listener is forced (if they truly want to) reject blind faith.. 

To amplify this it is written in poetic form and set to music.. All of which is experiential and elusive. 
this is all about naam Japo.

But we are then given more help to understand reality :KIRAT KARO 
So performing intellectual research is all very well but if we do not live a honest life earn a honest living all the naam japo is ultimately worthless and simply a intellectual pursuit or hobby since if we read and understand but don't live honestly it means that the words are just that.. Words.. A selfish intellectual exercise of some value but unrealized.. 
Vandh shako I think provides the most interesting counter point since it is here that we are challenged to really test ourselves and beliefs.. We can simply make donations a daswandh but is a daswandh simply a financial contribution or spending our time when we have especially these days so little of it


----------



## Sikhilove (Jun 3, 2017)

sukhsingh said:


> I fully agree I think that all spiritual text and philosophies have and do  grapple with the same ideas.. A attempt to make sense of existence and understand the nature of our being.. In my opinion bani is the most beautiful and perfect expression of this.. Unlike abrahamic religions it is not prescriptive by explicitly laying down laws rather it approaches the search for truth in a totally unique way.. It rather implicitly uncovers contradictions in immoral behavior.. Moreover by stating that it is the word of Nanak rather than divine revelation in the abrahamic sense that bani it means that the reader and listener and community don't get bogged down in legalistic, dogmatism.. Rather a Sikh (and by that I mean anyone who engages with khoj)  is forced to go beyond lazy top down preaching.. The listener is forced (if they truly want to) reject blind faith..
> 
> To amplify this it is written in poetic form and set to music.. All of which is experiential and elusive.
> this is all about naam Japo.
> ...



Daswandh is a financial contribution, it leads to detachment from greed of money. 

Selfless seva is also divine, it takes us out of selfishness and shifts the focus onto working for the good and betterment of others.

The Gurus performed the Highest Seva, teaching Truth to the masses.

The words of Guru Nanak were the words of God- God is Truth and where Truth is spoken, Hes there. He works through his Bhagats.


----------



## sukhsingh (Jun 4, 2017)

Sikhilove said:


> Daswandh is a financial contribution, it leads to detachment from greed of money.
> 
> Selfless seva is also divine, it takes us out of selfishness and shifts the focus onto working for the good and betterment of others.
> 
> ...


I'm uncomfortable saying they are the words of God.. I would rather say that they express truth.. Each and every bani finishes with 'Nanak says'


----------



## Sikhilove (Jun 7, 2017)

sukhsingh said:


> I'm uncomfortable saying they are the words of God.. I would rather say that they express truth.. Each and every bani finishes with 'Nanak says'



Well God is Truth- Satnaam

The Saadsangat, the True Sangat is One. All practitioners of Truth, One in Truth recognition and application. They're all Free, Guru Nanak, Guru Gobind Ji etc.


----------



## sukhsingh (Jun 7, 2017)

Sikhilove said:


> Well God is Truth- Satnaam
> 
> The Saadsangat, the True Sangat is One. All practitioners of Truth, One in Truth recognition and application. They're all Free, Guru Nanak, Guru Gobind Ji etc.


God


Sikhilove said:


> Well God is Truth- Satnaam
> 
> The Saadsangat, the True Sangat is One. All practitioners of Truth, One in Truth recognition and application. They're all Free, Guru Nanak, Guru Gobind Ji etc.


I do kind of agree with you but it is for me at least important to understand the distinction and difference.. God is truth.. However by attributing bani as divine revelation in the abrahamic sense is something that the Guru sahibs moved away from.. Because it leads to dogma.. Bani for me is the truth and hence a expression of onkaar. However if we say it is the word of God that means we construct a image of God as a actor who makes proclamations but bani does not do that.. It uncovers truths, tells us the characteristics of truth.. I think theologically I don't believe sikhi teaches us that 'God' is   a 'actor'. We don't have a ten commandments.. But we are told first and foremost in mool mantar what is the essence of onkaar.. 

And I don't in my opinion believe that 'onkaar' has a explicit voice rather is a implicit truth


----------



## Sikhilove (Jun 9, 2017)

sukhsingh said:


> God
> 
> I do kind of agree with you but it is for me at least important to understand the distinction and difference.. God is truth.. However by attributing bani as divine revelation in the abrahamic sense is something that the Guru sahibs moved away from.. Because it leads to dogma.. Bani for me is the truth and hence a expression of onkaar. However if we say it is the word of God that means we construct a image of God as a actor who makes proclamations but bani does not do that.. It uncovers truths, tells us the characteristics of truth.. I think theologically I don't believe sikhi teaches us that 'God' is   a 'actor'. We don't have a ten commandments.. But we are told first and foremost in mool mantar what is the essence of onkaar..
> 
> And I don't in my opinion believe that 'onkaar' has a explicit voice rather is a implicit truth



I get what you're trying to say.

God was the first Truth knower. Truth is Truth, it was discovered but it was  always there and always will be.

But if He stops practicing it, the Khel shuts down, for the Khel is a play I'm the Mind of God.


----------



## sukhsingh (Jun 9, 2017)

Sikhilove said:


> I get what you're trying to say.
> 
> God was the first Truth knower. Truth is Truth, it was discovered but it was  always there and always will be.
> 
> But if He stops practicing it, the Khel shuts down, for the Khel is a play I'm the Mind of God.


I'm not sure I'm with you but we each have our own interpretations


----------

